# Favorite color?



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When it comes to rats what's your favorite color? Mine would have to be russian or american blue.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a thing for white and grey rats, they are adorable! Blues, roans, merle, they're all great.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

I love all rats but I love blue and white


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Having had such a rainbow of rats, I can't really decide on a color. My little boy, Albus, has taught me that even plain old PEWs can be amazing.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

It's hard for me to say... I adore black selfs, so probably black. I also love gray colors though... Maybe I'm biased though, since those are the only colors I've seen in real life yet. (And both of my babies are black and blue hoodeds XDD)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I always wanted a PEW. Now I have one. Now I want a double rex. Guess that isn't a color. I also want a beige/orange shade of rat eventually.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm the type who's so indiscriminate--I will love any rat who comes my way, and I only adopt rescues so I tend not to see the rarer/fancier colors.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Hedgian, here is a squishy Russian blue for you to drool over. I love his colour, but would like an agouti self or berkshire next; I like the natural look!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I adore a good agouti (which is good as i get a lot of them in my lines lol), the ticking, pale creamy belly and real firey chestnut colour is something special. I also think its one of those colours which works very well with pretty much any other vartiety, so marked agoutis are lovely, agouti dumbos are really special, it really suits essex and enhances the look of rex fur. Not to mention that mixiing it with other colours often gives a lovely effect e.g. i prefer topaz to buff and silver agouti to martin

I do love silvered black too, the ones that are so deep black and silvered they look like the night sky on a clear night, or a starling.

My final love is russian blue, i love the warmth of the blue and actually quite like the heathered affect, plus a proper russian coat is goregous and thick.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

I really have a thing for albinos, to be honest. I know most people don't like them because of the "red" eyes, but I just find albino members of any species so lovable. lawl 

I used to not like the look of two-toned rats, but when I got link and Amadeus (one black-hooded and one brown-hooded) I fell in love with them and am now inclined to fawn over rats of any colour variation. c:


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know if I have a favorite color, though I am kind of partial to black. May-May is a black berkshire and her little chin is white. It's so cute. I think agouti is lovely. Mostly I am partial to dumbos and rex. The big ears and the curly whiskers just get me.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

(Psst just so you know, I don't think you are using the word "partial" correctly.)Yeah, the combination of dumbo and rexis friggin adorable. Definitely the cutest rat variety!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I always wanted a siamese and now that I have them I totally want a blue and a roan.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

my fav colors for my girls are pink and purple


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the Siamese markings. I like lighter colored rats more than darker ones. That didn't stop me from adopting a black variegated one a few weeks ago!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

heckhund said:


> (Psst just so you know, I don't think you are using the word "partial" correctly.)Yeah, the combination of dumbo and rexis friggin adorable. Definitely the cutest rat variety!


Being "partial to" something is considered an idiom. It's regional.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a siamese, a russian blue hooded, a tan/gray one and a black one. The black one is the hardest to see inside the cage because he blends in with the black plastic flooring in the DCN. My wife says she never wants another black one for that reason alone. The siamese is the coolest looking and has the softest fur. I don't really have a color preference though. I don't really care what they look like as long as they are loving and friendly.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I like rats that are hooded with a stripe, the sort of stereotypical pet rat. I find that my friends are less scared of them if they have cool markings. I have a very old black rat right now and I don't like her colour because when black rats get old there colour looks gross and thin. Also she looks like a stereotypical sewer rat right now and my friends are scared of her. I like the blonde/beige rats although I've never had one they are super cute. Does anyone else choose new rats to sort of match the ones they already have?


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Also did you know rats with red eyes are more likely to have sight issues or become blind?


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Its not a color but I'm a total sucker for Dumbos and black eyes. Madihick, I had the total opposite. Nobody wanted to get to know my spoty hooded, Loki. Every one wanted to meet my Lighter Nimbus or "Oh, well the white one's cute" when i showed pictures. One person told me it was because Loki looked more "rat like" while Nimbus was of course a rat, didn't look like one (?)


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Russian blue hooded


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Well actually I don't think he's like completely hooded he has a huge blue spot on his back


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I just lost a BEW which I adored. I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that I'll probably never have another one as they are very rare (found mine at a rescue, go figure).

I love blue rats, especially the lighter blue ones. And although I'm partial to black eyes, I'd love to have a PEW if I can find one in need of a home


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't realize that BEW rats were so rare! I had one named ****** that I rescued from a feeder bin who was the sweetest little girl but she passed away one night and I was never able to find out what happened. I've been keeping an eye out and hadn't seen another rat like her, it's sad to think I might never find another one. Something about a white rat with black eyes is just so precious. I would have to say that's probably my favorite color. I don't like the PEW rats as much. As a kid my aunt used to let me get PEW mice to keep at her place but they were always very nippy and mean so I guess I developed a bit of a prejudice against the pink eyes. I'm certain PEW rats could be the sweetest little things but when I think about owning a rat with pink eyes instead of black, I'm like "ehhhh". I did rescue Sherry though, a ruby eyed beige girl. Ruby still isn't really my cup of tea and I can tell her vision is sort of lacking but she's very sweet and loves snuggles, so maybe with time my prejudice will fade!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I love blue rats (and possibly mink) <3 Also think himalayan/siamese are neat!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oo this is kind of a hard question for me! I love a lot of colours, though my top favourites are blue, solid black and those white and patchy ratties.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I love a good agouti. I think they're adorable but I may be biased since I have one. I also love hairlesses with black markings, especially on the face. The more black the better.


----------



## Shelterkat (Feb 28, 2015)

Himalayan/Siamese for me, and blue is a close second!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

I like blue/gray colors in rats, but - color preference aside - I think they're all lovely in their own way.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Husky rats for sure! I want some so bad.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

A husky russian blue would be my dream ;o;


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I would like a blonde rat someday! Also, I know it's not really a color, but one of my boys was odd-eyed and I loved that about him!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

My friend has an odd eyed rat than a hedgehog breeder that i've been silently stalking on facebook recently got an odd eyes baby that is also a split face <3 (i think that's the term, one side is darker while the other is light)


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

I really like black in any shape or form also Cinnamon.
Oh and Russian Blue Agouti!


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've had so many different rats it's hard to choose one colour as a favourite. I love hooded rats but right now I have an adorable girl that is literally golden, it's a tiny bit darker than blonde so it's almost a bit red. She also has a white belly and oh my goodness she makes me melt. I have had a blue/grey rat and she was ADORABLE. When I looked at the local petstore all they had was PEW. Of course I would never buy from a petshop but they definitely aren't rare in the snake world. But if you think about it, they're albino so and that is a rare birth condition I guess.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd wanted an orange (champagne or fawn/silver fawn) rat for about five years and i have one now, Thea. She's gorgeous but the most important thing is that she's friendly, healthy and sociable as with all rats! As for other favourites, i love blues!


----------

